
Senators probe driverless car testing amid lax Trump oversight - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/05/senators-probe-driverless-car-testing-amid-lax-trump-oversight/
======
joeblow9999
One man's 'lax oversight' is another man's 'free country'.

Congress critters just cannot bear the thought of any action taking place
without plenty of their 'oversight'.

